# dark color form obt



## widowkeeper (Sep 20, 2008)

well ive been looking for odd color forms of obts and have had no luck untill i was looking through and feeding my babies i found one   one of the few i decided to keep for one reason or another has molted for the third time. out of almost 500 obts i got one that is a very dark brown no hint of orange or black like the other 500 or so slings and has not changed in color at all keeping my fingers crossed that it stays that way


----------



## clam1991 (Sep 20, 2008)

pics please!!!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey, if its not orange how can it be an OBT?

Maybe momma OBT slipped off and had sex with the milk spider?


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 20, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Hey, if its not orange how can it be an OBT?
> 
> Maybe momma OBT slipped off and had sex with the milk spider?


I'm rollin over here


----------



## widowkeeper (Sep 20, 2008)

clam1991 said:


> pics please!!!


ill try to post some later but my camera sucks for taking pics of slings  



jadespider1985 said:


> Hey, if its not orange how can it be an OBT?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe momma OBT slipped off and had sex with the milk spider?


lol easy its now a bbt (brown bity thing) 

i raised both the mother and father from cb slings and i can trace their line back atleast 2 generations for both the mother and father so i know there is no contamination for the last few generations but whos to say about befor then


----------



## widowkeeper (Sep 20, 2008)

best two pics i could get


----------



## bjbrokaw (Sep 20, 2008)

I sense high levels of gamma radiation. lol

Seriously though anybody know why it's so dark???


----------



## syndicate (Sep 20, 2008)

very nice find!
 i hope it stays dark!the dark color form of p.murinas is sooo rare in the hobby.1000X times nicer than the normal orange variety!
photo here
http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki/opis_vrst/nove_vrste_12/pterinochilus_carnivorus/index01.htm
more info here
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=11330&hl=carnivorus
while ive never heard of a dark form come from a normal eggsack id imagine its possible!good luck
-Chris


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 20, 2008)

photo here
http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki/opis_vrst/nove_vrste_12/pterinochilus_carnivorus/index01.htm

-Chris[/QUOTE]

WOW!!!THAT IS NICE..


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 21, 2008)

Very cool.  I'll have to go through my slings and see if I have a color variation too.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Sep 21, 2008)

That's pretty sweet looking! All of mine are orange......


----------



## kupo969 (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a brownish form of OBT. The orange sp. are from Usambara which is a tribe in Africa.


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 22, 2008)

kupo969 said:


> The orange sp. are from Usambara which is a tribe in Africa.


I'm under the impression that Usambara is a mountain (range), hence the name of the color variant 'Usambara Mountains Variant' (UMV).


----------



## oregongrown (Sep 30, 2008)

ya thats pretty sweet, any recent molts from it?:?


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*nice*

back in the early 90's(i know i am dating myself here)there were two commonly available morphs.usambara,and mombassa.anyone know what happened since,now i only see obt's.used to be bright yellow ones and bright orange.
andy


----------

